# Photoshop - DIN A2 Plakat - Auflösung ?



## Xeal87 (3. April 2005)

Hallo.
Ich möchte in PS gerne ein Plakat im DIN A2 Format erstellen. 
Kantenlängen sind 420x594 mm. Wie wähle ich am geschicktesten die Auflösung ?
Sorry, die Frage ist vielleicht blöd, aber ich habe soetwas noch nie gemacht. 
Danke für die Antworten. 
cya


----------



## versuch13 (3. April 2005)

Kommt drauf an wo du es drucken lässt? Am besten legst du es in 300dpi an, dann kannst du es immer noch runterschrauben.


greetz


----------



## Ellie (4. April 2005)

Moin,

es ist immer die beste Sache bei dem zu fragen, der das Plakat drucken soll. Man rollt es immer von hinten auf: 

1. mit welchem Gerät wird gedruckt.

2. welche Profile/Farbeinstellungen werden gedruckt bzw. belichtet.

3. ergibt sich daraus die Auflösung der Vorlage.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## katha1001 (4. April 2005)

Hi Masaker,

 habe dir nen Screenshot mit den Einstellungen in Photoshop gemacht.
 Photoshop öffnen und ne neue Datei mit den Einstellungen anlegen. Du mußt nur darauf achten, wie "versuch13" schon gepostet hat, daß du eine Auflösung von 300 Pixel/Zoll einstellst und den Modus CMYK wählst (wichtig fürs Drucken!).

 Viel Erfolg 

 Grüße, katha1001


----------



## blount (4. April 2005)

*@katha1001* 

In CMYK würde ich das Dokument nicht »anlegen«!
sondern in RGB und dann später konvertieren, denn:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials198432.html


----------



## Trinity X (4. April 2005)

Hallo Masaker,

just vor einigen Wochen habe ich mich genau dieser Thematik - wie du jetzt auch - selbst befassen müssen. Bei mir war es ein Plakat in DIN A2, das für den Digitalprint über eine Druckerei tauglich sein sollte.
Im Vorfeld - noch ehe überhaupt das erste Pixel entstand - waren mit der Druckerei folgende Fragen bei den anzuliefernden Daten zu klären:

welcher Dateityp wird akzeptiert, bzw. erwartet? (*.jpg, *.tiff, *.pdf etc.)
welche Farbtafeln (auch HSK, Schmuckfarben?) können verwendet werden?
muß zum Papierformat noch eine Beschnittzugabe addiert werden?
welche Auflösung wird erwartet?
kann/muss das Farbformat bei Anlieferung RGB oder CMYK sein?
Wenn bei dir das Ziel ebenfalls die Ausgabe über eine Druckerei ist, würde ich zunächst diese Punkte klären, da ja z.B. die Beschnittzugabe beim Rollendruck (Plakat nicht "Blatt für Blatt", sondern von der Papierrolle mit anschl. Schnitt) schon beim Layout wichtig ist.
In meinem Fall gab es klare Vorgaben: Format CMYK, mind. 300dpi, 2mm Beschnittzugabe, keine Schmuckfarben und favorisiert wurde die Konvertierung nach PDF.
Ob man jetzt sein Plakat bereits zu Beginn in CMYK erstellt, oder lieber in RGB, hängt stark von der Entwicklungsumgebung ab. Wenn die Geräte (Monitor, Drucker, Scanner) nicht korrekt kalibriert sind und mir auch kein entsprechendes Geräteprofil zur Verfügung steht, endet der ganze Akt möglicherweise mit einer Enttäuschung beim fertig gedruckten Plakat. Zu dunkle oder falsche Farben, verwischte Ränder oder Farbübergänge und viele kleine Katastrophen mehr können die Folge sein.
Grundsätzlich ist aber das, was blount geschrieben hat, auch mein Tip für den normalen Anwender. Entwickeln in RGB und erst zum Schluß die Konvertierung nach CMYK. Diese Bilddaten dann in Bezug auf Helligkeit, Kontrast, Farbzuwachs und -auftrag anpassen und der Druckerei übergeben.
Meine eigene Erfahrung hat mir für künftige Projekte einfach eines gezeigt:
Je mehr Informationen du im Vorfeld von der Druckerei bekommen kannst, desto einfacher wird es für beide Seiten und das Ergebnis entspricht mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch dem, was du erwartest.

Greetz
Trinity


----------

